# 845 Avro Arrow Sqn



## W02 (25 Jul 2006)

I'm looking for information on 845 Air Cadet Sqn in Mississauga Ontario. 

Specifically I'm looking to get the Sqn Insignia. I was W02 at the end of my term with the Sqn between 86 and 92.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Inch (25 Jul 2006)

Cadet related, thus moved here from recruiting.


----------



## Sloaner (26 Jul 2006)

WO2, who is this?  I have a few of the 845 crests both original and new if you are interested (I also have them electronically) but I would like to know who I'm dealing with first.  If you were around 86-92, you already know who I am and there are a number of Ex-845er's on this site.  PM me and we can get this all set up for you


----------

